# Can't fetch ports snapshot... why?



## ikevin8me (Aug 13, 2017)

It is very strange. Why is it that I can't fetch the ports snapshot?

This is what happened:

```
root@postgres:/ # portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 6 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from your-org.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... root@postgres:/ #
```


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 13, 2017)

Show the content of /etc/portsnap.conf but it is fetching and you should do `portsnap fetch update`


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2017)

ikevin8me said:


> Why is it that I can't fetch the ports snapshot?


Looks like you already fetched everything there is. If this is the first time you're running it, now is the time to `portsnap extract`. If you're updating an existing tree, use `portsnap update`.


----------



## ikevin8me (Aug 25, 2017)

Turns out the firewall was too strict (need to set NAT to send out the traffic). The problem was resolved. Thanks!


----------

